# center support



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

what is the current status of the center support bearing. I found this one on the internet but was not sure if it was decent. I saw an older post talking about one for around $85. Would be nice to pay under $100 for one that just bolts in.

http://gtog8ta.com/04-06-gto/04-06-g...pport-bearing/


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

johnfin said:


> what is the current status of the center support bearing. I found this one on the internet but was not sure if it was decent. I saw an older post talking about one for around $85. Would be nice to pay under $100 for one that just bolts in.
> 
> http://gtog8ta.com/04-06-gto/04-06-g...pport-bearing/


I just installed this exact one on my 05....I havent driven it yet as I am on vacation waiting on my new o2 sensors. I have heard from several people that have had this particular piece for the past couple years with no problems. On the other side of the spectrum I have read of people having theirs fail within a few months. This being my DD I couldn't afford a one piece DS so this was my only alternative.


----------

